# What colour cross do you use?



## darkerarceus (Nov 6, 2010)

Title seems self-explanatory.
Me..? I start with the green cross. Since I started learning Pogobat i've stuck with it even though I use Fridrich now.

Post why you voted for your colour here.

(I'll bet the poll will be overwhelmed with white votes)


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Nov 6, 2010)

i bet neutral, because...faz


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 6, 2010)

You should also have put opposite cross neutral, and I think I saw this thread before.
Anyhow, I solve on green. I learnt how to solve it myself, and started on green. Not because of pogobat.


----------



## akiramejin (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm neutral.  I really didn't think it was that hard to switch. I think it's because I switched early.


----------



## theace (Nov 6, 2010)

I do white. I'm trying to go neutral. It's killing me.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 6, 2010)

Neutral is the way to go.


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 6, 2010)

Blue. I like blue.


----------



## Zyrb (Nov 6, 2010)

white, will go neutral eventually


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sad that white is more popular than neutral. I've been neutral from the start.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 6, 2010)

There's no option for dual side neutral. I'm yellow/white neutral. So's Erik.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm oppo neutral, so can't vote


----------



## irontwig (Nov 6, 2010)

Yellow, block/cross neutral.


----------



## D4vd (Nov 6, 2010)

I use white or yellow.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 6, 2010)

Im yellow and white


----------



## Logan (Nov 6, 2010)

Neutral


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 6, 2010)

I was neutral from the start then went to white cross because of Lance the blue knight and now I do white or yellow.


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 6, 2010)

Neutral from the start.


----------



## Blake4512 (Nov 6, 2010)

I use white and yellow.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 6, 2010)

poor red had 0 votes


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 6, 2010)

Pure white. Started out CN but a kid in my class who kind of taught me pushed me towards white.
I don't regret it at all.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

I will use either yellow or white...so can't vote..


----------



## DeathCuberK (Nov 6, 2010)

When I started cubing I was color neutral. It's really nice.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 6, 2010)

From the first time I solve the cube, I'm neutral. But I don't know who stopped me to do it. I become a one-colour cross solver which is white. But now I am annoyed by White cross so, now white or yellow, I'm a dual cross guy now.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Color neutral from the start.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't normally solve using CFOP, but when I do... neutral. It's faster.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

I use Red and white. Depends on what makes a better cross.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> I use Red and white. Depends on what makes a better cross.


 
Huh? If you can do white AND red, surely you could be neutral. And why red and white? F2L combinations are only similar on opposite colors.


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Huh? If you can do white AND red, surely you could be neutral. And why red and white? F2L combinations are only similar on opposite colors.



Why white and red? IDK. I guess I pick up on bright, high contrast colors and red and white are best for me. I can't seem to do yellow, green, or blue. Orange, a little bit, but there would be a decrease in time by about 1-2 sec. I'm guessing that's a first for you, huh?


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 6, 2010)

bluedasher said:


> Why white and red? IDK. I guess I pick up on bright, high contrast colors and red and white are best for me. I can't seem to do yellow, green, or blue. Orange, a little bit, but there would be a *decrease in time *by about 1-2 sec. I'm guessing that's a first for you, huh?


 
assuming you mean increase? because if it was a decrease in time, you should always use orange


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 6, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> assuming you mean increase? because if it was a decrease in time, you should always use orange



Yeah what you said. LOL!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm surprised there are so many neutral solvers! About a year ago I felt like a black sheep, but now there are quite a lot.

I think Faz and Rowe have made a lot of people start doing neutral.


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow. I never knew there were THAT many white and neutral solvers!
anyway, I hope there are more green solvers out there and also the other colours too.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

lolcross. 
<- doesn't do cross :3 where's that option :3


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

> What colour cross/*first block* do you use?



Fix'd.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Fix'd.


 
in that case...blue red orange green white yellow...sort of


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> in that case...blue red orange green white yellow...sort of


 
Don't you do white and yellow only? Meaning your first block always has white or yellow?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Don't you do white and yellow only? Meaning your first block always has white or yellow?



if you're talking about blocks in roux you're referring to the L and R not U and D.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> if you're talking about blocks in roux you're referring to the L and R not U and D.


 
Oh, I know. I just mean that both of your blocks will never be both green, blue, red or orange. Like this: (I love making cubes)


But never this:


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2010)

I can do solves with any color on L and R...including white and yellow (with orange on D)...
so I can solve from any of your diagrams...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 7, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> I can do solves with any color on L and R...including white and yellow (with orange on D)...
> so I can solve from any of your diagrams...


 
Okay. Because for some reason, I thought you only did white or yellow.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yellow unless it's a really rotten case, then white. No good reason, that's just how I learned it. I should probably go neutral. I'm only a little slower on white, worse on blue/green, and worst on red/orange.


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 7, 2010)

darkerarceus said:


> I start with the green cross. Since I started learning Pogobat i've stuck with it even though I use Fridrich now.


 
This. I might do blue if it's a really easy case or if I can look ahead into F2L.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2010)

Neutral here.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Nov 7, 2010)

Primarily green, but I use blue a lot now too. It's probably 7:3 (G:B).


----------



## angelu1125 (Nov 7, 2010)

Colour Neutral. Dunno why.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2010)

Only white. Ever.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Nov 7, 2010)

Funnily enough, every time I see bad crosses on yellow and white, and then I see a really nice one on other colours (2 or 3 moves), I can also get pretty decent times with that cross.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Nov 7, 2010)

Dan Brown taught me neutral. Surprise, surprise....


----------



## Karth (Nov 7, 2010)

I solve yellow first because my first store-bought's yellow side turned really badly and back then I rarely used D moves


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2010)

Neutral, but when I'm using Roux/ learning algs, I use Red/Orange


----------



## dada222 (Nov 7, 2010)

White since the dawn of times. I briefly tried to do yellow but stopped.


----------



## riffz (Nov 7, 2010)

Yellow/White


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 7, 2010)

im yellow/white as of yesterday. surprisingly my yellow is only like a second slower on average then white, but that's with forced all yellow cross average
sexy yellow cross=same time on average. sexy


----------



## Dixie (Nov 8, 2010)

I start with the red cross. I like red , the color we started will affect the think when we playing .


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 9, 2010)

forever white! black on cubes without white, like my 5x5x5.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 15, 2011)

*Your cross colour?*

What side do you start with? mainly for Fridrich users


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 15, 2011)

ORANGE!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 15, 2011)

color neutrality ftw


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 15, 2011)

Lets do the color neutral dance!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 15, 2011)

Cross?


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 15, 2011)

White, I go learn also yellow if I now the full frdrich method.


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 15, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> color neutrality ftw


 
haha yes!!


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 15, 2011)

color netural


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 15, 2011)

Neutral tough I see orange first most of the time.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jan 15, 2011)

This has already been asked before.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 15, 2011)

didn't see that sry,i won't mind if u delete this thread.

But this one has an extra option


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 15, 2011)

Im colour neutral but i mainly start on white or yellow


----------



## supercuber86 (Jan 15, 2011)

Color neutral but i like to solve white a lot too


----------



## Samania (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm bi-neutral, so I either start with white or yellow.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 15, 2011)

I already made this before. Anyway I voted green.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 16, 2011)

lolcross.


----------



## izovire (Jan 16, 2011)

I solve on white... sometimes yellow, it depends on how good the cross is. 

I will also solve on other colors when I'm racing with someone that is slower than me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 16, 2011)

White and yellow. And yes, this topic has been brought up in MANY threads. Please use the search function next time.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 16, 2011)

White or yellow... toyed with color neutrality for a while but I chose to full learn CFOP before going CN.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Jan 16, 2011)

White
Never changed 
EVER


----------



## Vinny (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm color neutral for the cross. But for 4x4, when I start to build the centers, I start with the white or yellow center.


----------



## emolover (Jan 16, 2011)

Bad... Do not start with a specific color!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 16, 2011)

When using a method that uses a cross I'm colour neutral.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 16, 2011)

I've always started with white except for maybe like 10 solves when I did a different color just for the fun of it.


----------



## KitKat (Jan 16, 2011)

White!!!!


----------



## Cubebacca (Jan 17, 2011)

Word darkerarceus green fo sho.


----------



## EricReese (Jan 17, 2011)

Color Neutral.

Or rather like 2 seconds slower with CN..but I'm gettin there..


----------

